# Mirror mirror on the wall ...



## yiostheoy

Who are the most beautiful Asian women of them all ??


----------



## yiostheoy

Beautiful petite esthermoon has reminded me that Viet Nam has the most beautiful women in Asia.

This is probably due to the many years of French hybridization.


----------



## esthermoon

Thank you yiostheoy! 
I appreciate your kindness but I think I'm not beautiful just an ordinary girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




In my opinion the best good looking Asian girls are Japanese.
They also seem to be very kind and polished


----------



## yiostheoy

esthermoon said:


> Thank you yiostheoy!
> I appreciate your kindness but I think I'm not beautiful just an ordinary girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion the best good looking Asian girls are Japanese.
> They also seem to be very kind and polished


A lot of people think that also of the Japanese women -- except Japanese men -- they prefer Korean women.

The grass is always greener on the other side.


----------



## Iceweasel

The best ones say "I love you long time."


----------



## petro

Wait. According to the left there is just Asian. You means there's subgroups?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

I love them all.


----------



## saveliberty

esthermoon said:


> Thank you yiostheoy!
> I appreciate your kindness but I think I'm not beautiful just an ordinary girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion the best good looking Asian girls are Japanese.
> They also seem to be very kind and polished



You're a joy to have here at USMB.  Have fun


----------



## Harry Dresden

ask dotcom.....he seems to have an opinion of all Asians.....


----------



## esthermoon

saveliberty said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you yiostheoy!
> I appreciate your kindness but I think I'm not beautiful just an ordinary girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion the best good looking Asian girls are Japanese.
> They also seem to be very kind and polished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a joy to have here at USMB.  Have fun
Click to expand...

Thanks saveliberty!


----------



## charwin95

yiostheoy said:


> Who are the most beautiful Asian women of them all ??



I traveled quite a bit in south east Asia............. My opinion Philippine women ( mixed race not the natives) are the prettiest in Asia and one of the top ten world wide. 

10 Countries With The Most Beautiful Women In The World


----------



## charwin95

petro said:


> Wait. According to the left there is just Asian. You means there's subgroups?



Asian countries consist of 40 countries I think and there is south East Asian countries about 11.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

yiostheoy said:


> Who are the most beautiful Asian women of them all ??



No love for the Filipino Lass... I can understand...

Order of Thai for one to go please and make sure it is not one of those ladyboys this time around!


----------



## yiostheoy

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the most beautiful Asian women of them all ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No love for the Filipino Lass... I can understand...
> 
> Order of Thai for one to go please and make sure it is not one of those ladyboys this time around!
Click to expand...

Sorry I forgot about the Philippines.


----------



## yiostheoy

charwin95 said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait. According to the left there is just Asian. You means there's subgroups?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asian countries consist of 40 countries I think and there is south East Asian countries about 11.
Click to expand...

Did you want me to put 40 choices up there ??


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

yiostheoy said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the most beautiful Asian women of them all ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No love for the Filipino Lass... I can understand...
> 
> Order of Thai for one to go please and make sure it is not one of those ladyboys this time around!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I forgot about the Philippines.
Click to expand...


I have worked and lived with enough Filipinos to know they are not my cup of tea.

I actually prefer French Vienamese mix or Thai Mix...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

yiostheoy said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait. According to the left there is just Asian. You means there's subgroups?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asian countries consist of 40 countries I think and there is south East Asian countries about 11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you want me to put 40 choices up there ??
Click to expand...


Yes!!!

How else are you suppose to conduct a poll and you left off pineapple and mango!


----------



## charwin95

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the most beautiful Asian women of them all ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No love for the Filipino Lass... I can understand...
> 
> Order of Thai for one to go please and make sure it is not one of those ladyboys this time around!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I forgot about the Philippines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have worked and lived with enough Filipinos to know they are not my cup of tea.
> 
> I actually prefer French Vienamese mix or Thai Mix...
Click to expand...


You probably met the locals. The Filipinas mixed with Spanish, Whites etc. are tall, bigger butt and breast are very pretty.  
I date quite a bit of Filipinas both married and singles here and over seas. Preferably I like whites or Latinas. I'm very very picky when it comes to beauty. Miss Universe 2015 Pia Wurtzbach (German mix) of of Philippines is pretty but I will not date her because there are  prettier than her that I can choose. 

There ain't no way I will date Vietnamese, Chinese, Thai or Japanese. Most of these are flat breast like a boy. These women doesn't even make the list of top 10 or 20 of world wide beauties. 

20 Countries With Some of The Most Beautiful Women - Page 37 of 38


----------



## charwin95

yiostheoy said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait. According to the left there is just Asian. You means there's subgroups?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asian countries consist of 40 countries I think and there is south East Asian countries about 11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you want me to put 40 choices up there ??
Click to expand...


List of Asian countries.
List of Asian countries by GDP - Wikipedia

List of south East Asian countries.
Southeast Asia - Wikipedia


----------



## heil hitler

See...everyone agrees...them beautiful Thai ladies rule the show. Pooying Thai suai mak mak loei lay lau! 
No offense to the very lovely Viet princess Esther.


----------



## esthermoon

heil hitler said:


> See...everyone agrees...them beautiful Thai ladies rule the show. Pooying Thai suai mak mak loei lay lau!
> No offense to the very lovely Viet princess Esther.


----------



## Unkotare

charwin95 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the most beautiful Asian women of them all ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No love for the Filipino Lass... I can understand...
> 
> Order of Thai for one to go please and make sure it is not one of those ladyboys this time around!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I forgot about the Philippines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have worked and lived with enough Filipinos to know they are not my cup of tea.
> 
> I actually prefer French Vienamese mix or Thai Mix...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably met the locals. The Filipinas mixed with Spanish, Whites etc. are tall, bigger butt and breast are very pretty.
> I date quite a bit of Filipinas both married and singles here and over seas. Preferably I like whites or Latinas. I'm very very picky when it comes to beauty. Miss Universe 2015 Pia Wurtzbach (German mix) of of Philippines is pretty but I will not date her because there are  prettier than her that I can choose.
> 
> There ain't no way I will date Vietnamese, Chinese, Thai or Japanese. Most of these are flat breast like a boy. These women doesn't even make the list of top 10 or 20 of world wide beauties.
> 
> 20 Countries With Some of The Most Beautiful Women - Page 37 of 38
> 
> View attachment 117391
> 
> View attachment 117392
Click to expand...






Over-compensating virgin alert!


----------



## heil hitler

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the most beautiful Asian women of them all ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No love for the Filipino Lass... I can understand...
> 
> Order of Thai for one to go please and make sure it is not one of those ladyboys this time around!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I forgot about the Philippines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have worked and lived with enough Filipinos to know they are not my cup of tea.
> 
> I actually prefer French Vienamese mix or Thai Mix...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably met the locals. The Filipinas mixed with Spanish, Whites etc. are tall, bigger butt and breast are very pretty.
> I date quite a bit of Filipinas both married and singles here and over seas. Preferably I like whites or Latinas. I'm very very picky when it comes to beauty. Miss Universe 2015 Pia Wurtzbach (German mix) of of Philippines is pretty but I will not date her because there are  prettier than her that I can choose.
> 
> There ain't no way I will date Vietnamese, Chinese, Thai or Japanese. Most of these are flat breast like a boy. These women doesn't even make the list of top 10 or 20 of world wide beauties.
> 
> 20 Countries With Some of The Most Beautiful Women - Page 37 of 38
> 
> View attachment 117391
> 
> View attachment 117392
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over-compensating virgin alert!
Click to expand...

At least I dont have a ladyboy fetish.


----------



## yiostheoy

heil hitler said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> No love for the Filipino Lass... I can understand...
> 
> Order of Thai for one to go please and make sure it is not one of those ladyboys this time around!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I forgot about the Philippines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have worked and lived with enough Filipinos to know they are not my cup of tea.
> 
> I actually prefer French Vienamese mix or Thai Mix...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably met the locals. The Filipinas mixed with Spanish, Whites etc. are tall, bigger butt and breast are very pretty.
> I date quite a bit of Filipinas both married and singles here and over seas. Preferably I like whites or Latinas. I'm very very picky when it comes to beauty. Miss Universe 2015 Pia Wurtzbach (German mix) of of Philippines is pretty but I will not date her because there are  prettier than her that I can choose.
> 
> There ain't no way I will date Vietnamese, Chinese, Thai or Japanese. Most of these are flat breast like a boy. These women doesn't even make the list of top 10 or 20 of world wide beauties.
> 
> 20 Countries With Some of The Most Beautiful Women - Page 37 of 38
> 
> View attachment 117391
> 
> View attachment 117392
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over-compensating virgin alert!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least I dont have a ladyboy fetish.
Click to expand...

How do we know though ??

Can you prove it ??


----------



## Unkotare

heil hitler said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> No love for the Filipino Lass... I can understand...
> 
> Order of Thai for one to go please and make sure it is not one of those ladyboys this time around!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I forgot about the Philippines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have worked and lived with enough Filipinos to know they are not my cup of tea.
> 
> I actually prefer French Vienamese mix or Thai Mix...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably met the locals. The Filipinas mixed with Spanish, Whites etc. are tall, bigger butt and breast are very pretty.
> I date quite a bit of Filipinas both married and singles here and over seas. Preferably I like whites or Latinas. I'm very very picky when it comes to beauty. Miss Universe 2015 Pia Wurtzbach (German mix) of of Philippines is pretty but I will not date her because there are  prettier than her that I can choose.
> 
> There ain't no way I will date Vietnamese, Chinese, Thai or Japanese. Most of these are flat breast like a boy. These women doesn't even make the list of top 10 or 20 of world wide beauties.
> 
> 20 Countries With Some of The Most Beautiful Women - Page 37 of 38
> 
> View attachment 117391
> 
> View attachment 117392
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over-compensating virgin alert!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least I dont have a ladyboy fetish.
Click to expand...



And yet that immediately came to your little mind. Hmmmm.....


----------



## heil hitler

I can only surmise by his previous posts. You know...now that I think on it. He may just be hot for Asian dudes. Nothing wrong with that, dont get me wrong. I mean, where are man chooses to hide his hammer is his bidness...but.


----------



## heil hitler

Unkotare said:


> heil hitler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I forgot about the Philippines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have worked and lived with enough Filipinos to know they are not my cup of tea.
> 
> I actually prefer French Vienamese mix or Thai Mix...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably met the locals. The Filipinas mixed with Spanish, Whites etc. are tall, bigger butt and breast are very pretty.
> I date quite a bit of Filipinas both married and singles here and over seas. Preferably I like whites or Latinas. I'm very very picky when it comes to beauty. Miss Universe 2015 Pia Wurtzbach (German mix) of of Philippines is pretty but I will not date her because there are  prettier than her that I can choose.
> 
> There ain't no way I will date Vietnamese, Chinese, Thai or Japanese. Most of these are flat breast like a boy. These women doesn't even make the list of top 10 or 20 of world wide beauties.
> 
> 20 Countries With Some of The Most Beautiful Women - Page 37 of 38
> 
> View attachment 117391
> 
> View attachment 117392
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over-compensating virgin alert!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least I dont have a ladyboy fetish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And yet that immediately came to your little mind. Hmmmm.....
Click to expand...


Hey...i get that vibe...we all get vibes right? You surmised I was an ass kissing virgin...The vibe I get from you is that you are down for that Asian boy butt.


----------



## Unkotare

heil hitler said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heil hitler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have worked and lived with enough Filipinos to know they are not my cup of tea.
> 
> I actually prefer French Vienamese mix or Thai Mix...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably met the locals. The Filipinas mixed with Spanish, Whites etc. are tall, bigger butt and breast are very pretty.
> I date quite a bit of Filipinas both married and singles here and over seas. Preferably I like whites or Latinas. I'm very very picky when it comes to beauty. Miss Universe 2015 Pia Wurtzbach (German mix) of of Philippines is pretty but I will not date her because there are  prettier than her that I can choose.
> 
> There ain't no way I will date Vietnamese, Chinese, Thai or Japanese. Most of these are flat breast like a boy. These women doesn't even make the list of top 10 or 20 of world wide beauties.
> 
> 20 Countries With Some of The Most Beautiful Women - Page 37 of 38
> 
> View attachment 117391
> 
> View attachment 117392
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over-compensating virgin alert!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least I dont have a ladyboy fetish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And yet that immediately came to your little mind. Hmmmm.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey...i get that vibe...we all get vibes right? You surmised I was an ass kissing virgin...The vibe I get from you is that you are down for that Asian boy butt.
Click to expand...



I'm sure you get all sorts of 'vibes,' deviant. Keep it to yourself.


----------



## heil hitler

Unkotare said:


> heil hitler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heil hitler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You probably met the locals. The Filipinas mixed with Spanish, Whites etc. are tall, bigger butt and breast are very pretty.
> I date quite a bit of Filipinas both married and singles here and over seas. Preferably I like whites or Latinas. I'm very very picky when it comes to beauty. Miss Universe 2015 Pia Wurtzbach (German mix) of of Philippines is pretty but I will not date her because there are  prettier than her that I can choose.
> 
> There ain't no way I will date Vietnamese, Chinese, Thai or Japanese. Most of these are flat breast like a boy. These women doesn't even make the list of top 10 or 20 of world wide beauties.
> 
> 20 Countries With Some of The Most Beautiful Women - Page 37 of 38
> 
> View attachment 117391
> 
> View attachment 117392
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over-compensating virgin alert!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least I dont have a ladyboy fetish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And yet that immediately came to your little mind. Hmmmm.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey...i get that vibe...we all get vibes right? You surmised I was an ass kissing virgin...The vibe I get from you is that you are down for that Asian boy butt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you get all sorts of 'vibes,' deviant. Keep it to yourself.
Click to expand...


I'm not pointing fingers but...I was kinda...mindin my bidness


Then somebody...



Unkotare said:


> Over-compensating virgin alert!


Just sayin.


----------



## Unkotare

heil hitler said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heil hitler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heil hitler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over-compensating virgin alert!
> 
> 
> 
> At least I dont have a ladyboy fetish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And yet that immediately came to your little mind. Hmmmm.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey...i get that vibe...we all get vibes right? You surmised I was an ass kissing virgin...The vibe I get from you is that you are down for that Asian boy butt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you get all sorts of 'vibes,' deviant. Keep it to yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not pointing fingers but...I was kinda...mindin my bidness
> 
> 
> Then somebody...
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over-compensating virgin alert!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just sayin.
Click to expand...



Among all your other failings, you seem to have trouble following a discussion, pussy.


----------



## SYTFE

Maria Ozawa...yes please! (Half Japanese, half white)


----------



## Mac1958

yiostheoy said:


> Who are the most beautiful Asian women of them all ??


This is slightly off-topic, but I think women who are half Asian and half something else are gorgeous.
.


----------



## SYTFE

Thai probably have the most unique look, I think.


----------



## Hossfly

Iceweasel said:


> The best ones say "I love you long time."


----------



## charwin95

Mac1958 said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the most beautiful Asian women of them all ??
> 
> 
> 
> This is slightly off-topic, but I think women who are half Asian and half something else are gorgeous.
> .
Click to expand...


Not exactly. Lots of Amerasians from Vietnam here in California and other states didn't come out right. I mean in looks.


----------



## charwin95

heil hitler said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heil hitler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have worked and lived with enough Filipinos to know they are not my cup of tea.
> 
> I actually prefer French Vienamese mix or Thai Mix...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably met the locals. The Filipinas mixed with Spanish, Whites etc. are tall, bigger butt and breast are very pretty.
> I date quite a bit of Filipinas both married and singles here and over seas. Preferably I like whites or Latinas. I'm very very picky when it comes to beauty. Miss Universe 2015 Pia Wurtzbach (German mix) of of Philippines is pretty but I will not date her because there are  prettier than her that I can choose.
> 
> There ain't no way I will date Vietnamese, Chinese, Thai or Japanese. Most of these are flat breast like a boy. These women doesn't even make the list of top 10 or 20 of world wide beauties.
> 
> 20 Countries With Some of The Most Beautiful Women - Page 37 of 38
> 
> View attachment 117391
> 
> View attachment 117392
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over-compensating virgin alert!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least I dont have a ladyboy fetish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And yet that immediately came to your little mind. Hmmmm.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey...i get that vibe...we all get vibes right? You surmised I was an ass kissing virgin...The vibe I get from you is that you are down for that Asian boy butt.
Click to expand...


This is not about NAZI. You are in the wrong section heil Hitler.


----------



## heil hitler

charwin95 said:


> heil hitler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heil hitler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You probably met the locals. The Filipinas mixed with Spanish, Whites etc. are tall, bigger butt and breast are very pretty.
> I date quite a bit of Filipinas both married and singles here and over seas. Preferably I like whites or Latinas. I'm very very picky when it comes to beauty. Miss Universe 2015 Pia Wurtzbach (German mix) of of Philippines is pretty but I will not date her because there are  prettier than her that I can choose.
> 
> There ain't no way I will date Vietnamese, Chinese, Thai or Japanese. Most of these are flat breast like a boy. These women doesn't even make the list of top 10 or 20 of world wide beauties.
> 
> 20 Countries With Some of The Most Beautiful Women - Page 37 of 38
> 
> View attachment 117391
> 
> View attachment 117392
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over-compensating virgin alert!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least I dont have a ladyboy fetish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And yet that immediately came to your little mind. Hmmmm.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey...i get that vibe...we all get vibes right? You surmised I was an ass kissing virgin...The vibe I get from you is that you are down for that Asian boy butt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not about NAZI. You are in the wrong section heil Hitler.
Click to expand...

How is ya suh? May I drives ya boat? That sho is a prituh boats ya gots there suh!


----------



## charwin95

heil hitler said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heil hitler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heil hitler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over-compensating virgin alert!
> 
> 
> 
> At least I dont have a ladyboy fetish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And yet that immediately came to your little mind. Hmmmm.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey...i get that vibe...we all get vibes right? You surmised I was an ass kissing virgin...The vibe I get from you is that you are down for that Asian boy butt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not about NAZI. You are in the wrong section heil Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is ya suh? May I drives ya boat? That sho is a prituh boats ya gots there suh!
Click to expand...


Remove that thing in your mouth dude. Then stop  talking gibberish.


----------



## yiostheoy

SYTFE said:


> Thai probably have the most unique look, I think.


Thai are leading the list so far.

Singapore babes are quite unique and beautiful as well.


----------



## yiostheoy

SYTFE said:


> Maria Ozawa...yes please! (Half Japanese, half white)


Lower ...

Lower ...


----------



## Unkotare

yiostheoy said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maria Ozawa...yes please! (Half Japanese, half white)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lower ...
> 
> Lower ...
Click to expand...



Couldn't find anything better than a porn star?


----------



## heil hitler

charwin95 said:


> heil hitler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heil hitler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heil hitler said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least I dont have a ladyboy fetish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet that immediately came to your little mind. Hmmmm.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey...i get that vibe...we all get vibes right? You surmised I was an ass kissing virgin...The vibe I get from you is that you are down for that Asian boy butt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not about NAZI. You are in the wrong section heil Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is ya suh? May I drives ya boat? That sho is a prituh boats ya gots there suh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remove that thing in your mouth dude. Then stop  talking gibberish.
Click to expand...


Do it go fast? I bet it go real fast! Coley can see heself on dat boat...all dem white womins....mmmmm lord!
"Coley cans you puts oil on muh back?" They would say  "you bet yo prituh self I cans" I would say back.
wooooo! dats livin right dare!


----------



## SYTFE

Unkotare said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maria Ozawa...yes please! (Half Japanese, half white)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lower ...
> 
> Lower ...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't find anything better than a porn star?
Click to expand...


Porn stars need love too!


----------



## heil hitler

Unkotare said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maria Ozawa...yes please! (Half Japanese, half white)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lower ...
> 
> Lower ...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't find anything better than a porn star?
Click to expand...

By porn star...don't you mean, woman? Dont you worry Unkotare...I got your back homie. I know what you are 'down' with.



 


 

"First time Thailand, sexy man?" "You want pahtee Lady Boy?"


----------



## charwin95

Biracial Filipinos are quite unique compared to the rest of southeast Asian countries. A good example of that is Enrique Iglesias half Filipino, mother is a filipina without a sign of Asian ethnicity. That goes the same with mixed Filipina. 
I have business in China where my consumables are made in last 18+ years, Philippines and France in last 12+ years. I used to travel in those countries 6 to 8 times a year that is the time when I visited nearby other countries but slowed down in last 3 years after I made my son my CEO. I speak fluent Mandarin  and Tagalog and a little bit of Japanese but good enough not to get lost in a conversations. 
IME.......... From major gatherings sports events, Las Vegas trade shows or other major trade shows both international and domestic like NEPCON Int., MD&M west, Int. Manufacturing Tech. Show, Federation Int. Medical Equip. MEDICA etc etc etc................. I have NOT met or seen a Cambodian, Laotian, Thai, Korean, Vietnamese, Chinese, Japanese, Malaysian women that I want to date....... Except Filipina, Indonesian or Singaporean mixed. 











Home MEDICA


----------



## charwin95

charwin95 said:


> Biracial Filipinos are quite unique compared to the rest of southeast Asian countries. A good example of that is Enrique Iglesias half Filipino, mother is a filipina without a sign of Asian ethnicity. That goes the same with mixed Filipina.
> I have business in China where my consumables are made in last 18+ years, Philippines and France in last 12+ years. I used to travel in those countries 6 to 8 times a year that is the time when I visited nearby other countries but slowed down in last 3 years after I made my son my CEO. I speak fluent Mandarin  and Tagalog and a little bit of Japanese but good enough not to get lost in a conversations.
> IME.......... From major gatherings sports events, Las Vegas trade shows or other major trade shows both international and domestic like NEPCON Int., MD&M west, Int. Manufacturing Tech. Show, Federation Int. Medical Equip. MEDICA etc etc etc................. I have NOT met or seen a Cambodian, Laotian, Thai, Korean, Vietnamese, Chinese, Japanese, Malaysian women that I want to date....... Except Filipina, Indonesian or Singaporean mixed.
> 
> 
> View attachment 117991
> 
> View attachment 118003
> 
> 
> Home MEDICA



Not sure why it won't allow me to post 4 pictures.


----------



## yiostheoy

Thai girls are still winning.

BTW if not born as a girl then it does not count -- start a new thread.


----------



## Unkotare

heil hitler said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maria Ozawa...yes please! (Half Japanese, half white)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lower ...
> 
> Lower ...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't find anything better than a porn star?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By porn star...don't you mean, woman? ...."
Click to expand...




No. Maybe when you grow up you'll understand, junior.


----------

